# Ski swap scores



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2014)

I went to our local ski swap at Ski Sundown over the weekend to get my son some new ski boots.  After looking through the racks for a while and trying on several boots my wife came across some brand new Full Tilt kids boots with Intuition liners, in his size, for $30.  I don't get the impression that these are the best kids boot out there, but they fit and he liked how they looked, plus did I mention they were brand new?  We also found a lightly use kids Transpak for $10.  We always seem to make out alright at the swaps, but this was one of the better years.  

Anyone else come across any good deals at ski swaps this year?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2014)

A pic of the loot


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't find anything, but I did make $550 selling stuff at the WA swap.


----------



## planb420 (Nov 12, 2014)

Scored 2 brand new jackets, and some new snow pants as well for under 250! Now the wife is all set....even put the new gear to the test at Ktown yesterday! Sundown Ski Swap=Crazy good deals


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I didn't find anything, but I did make $550 selling stuff at the WA swap.



How much stuff did you sell??


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2014)

2 pr kids skis and 1pr boots, my fiancees 10 year old skis, some jackets I never wear. The kids stuff I price kind of high. Doesn't sell right away, but by the final day it goes because it's in great shape and there's not much else of quality left.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 12, 2014)

wish there were swaps closer to me.


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 17, 2014)

Got my son and pair of decent three buckle boots,  poles,  brand new smith helmet and goggles for $50 at the Berkshire East ski swap.  Got myself a nice pair of Smith goggles for 5 bucks!


----------



## yeggous (Sep 19, 2017)

For those looking for a schedule of ski swaps, I added several to my Skiing on the Cheap calendar.

You can sort out just the swaps using the tag.


----------

